# increase video quality



## sk8harddiefast (May 24, 2010)

Hi.I have a video on .avi
i converted it to .mov with ffmpeg
Now i want to increase his quality because is too low 
How to do that?


----------



## paean (May 24, 2010)

You'll have to re-encode with different settings: increase _-fs limit_size_, _-b bitrate_, etc.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

You can never _increase_ the quality. Most video compression algorithms are so-called lossy compressions. That means you lose information when compressing. This information can never be restored. If the video was low quality to begin with you'll never get it up to good quality. The information simply isn't there.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 25, 2010)

It was one of the best scene of my skate movie. Just because my cameras battery was empty, I record the scene with a camera of a friend and it is so low quality


----------

